

Turn.js: A book about Steve Jobs in HTML5 - blasten
http://www.turnjs.com/#samples/steve-jobs
Turn.js is a JavaScript library that will make your content looks like a real book or magazine with CSS3.
======
krrrh
It seems way too hard to turn pages in a predictable way on an iPad.

